# wipe on ply finish.



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I m currently just using mineral oil and danish oil on my boxes, but want a clear shiny finish.
I know nothing about wipe on, any one point me in the right direction please

Just realised I made a spelling mistake in the header and I cant change it. Of course it should read POLY finish.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

When in doubt, check Minwax Minwax Wipe-On Poly - Clear Polyurethane Finish | Minwax

General Finishes also make a very nice wipe-on finish, but not carried most places and you have to mail order. https://generalfinishes.com/retail-products/oil-based-topcoats/oil-based-gel-urethane-topcoat#.Vp85OqTSnAU


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

That looks like what I need. 
Now I have to find a europe supplier because shipping and taxes from the USA triples the price to me.
thanks


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

ok, now I see there are two types, oil and water.
Whats the best for boxes made from mahogany, maple, beech, etc.?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> I m currently just using mineral oil and danish oil on my boxes, but want a clear shiny finish.
> I know nothing about wipe on, any one point me in the right direction please
> 
> Just realised I made a spelling mistake in the header and I cant change it. Of course it should read POLY finish.


Why not spray it? This is great for small projects. I keep several cans on hand so I want run out. Lacquer stays clear and doesn't yellow like some other finishes. Also if you get a scratch in the finish you can respray to repair it and not be able to tell it.

Shop Deft 12.25-oz Gloss Naturally-Based Lacquer at Lowes.com


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with Don. I use spray Lacquer on lots of small and big projects, Light sanding between 
finishes. Since it dries really fast you can put on several coats a day.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm really not good with spray cans and brushes. I'm banned from ever painting anything in the house, EVER.

I always want to spray ir brush one last bit and end up with deep globs of paint or so many brush stroke lines that it all has to be done again.
i can cope with wipe on wipe off.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> I'm really not good with spray cans and brushes. I'm banned from ever painting anything in the house, EVER.
> 
> I always want to spray ir brush one last bit and end up with deep globs of paint or so many brush stroke lines that it all has to be done again.
> i can cope with wipe on wipe off.


It seems you already know what your problem is and should know how to fix it. Brush strokes lines can be solved most of the time by using good paint and good brushes. By good brushes and keep them clean and they will last for years.

On spraying read the directions on the can and follow them. It's that simple. I have a problem with wanting to spray to much on at one time so I forced myself to do better and my projects look better.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

50 years I've been too impatient with paint, do you think I have much chance of changing now. i dont (g)

I also dont have any where to let stuff dry after spraying, I have sandy soil fields all around and I would have to build a positive pressure container to stop the fine blown sand sticking to the paint.

i know my limitations, I think wipe on is the way for me.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

_"I'm banned from ever painting anything in the house, EVER."_

How does one achieve that goal?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

It was fairly simple really. when we got married and moved into our first house, and decorated our first room, it looked worse after i finished than before i started. My wife, (daughter of a painter decorator) threw me out of the room and never let me paint anything again.
43 years on, that rule has never been broken (g)

But in fairness, she has never had to call an electrician or plumber or gasman or builder.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

sunnybob said:


> It was fairly simple really. when we got married and moved into our first house, and decorated our first room, it looked worse after i finished than before i started. My wife, (daughter of a painter decorator) threw me out of the room and never let me paint anything again.
> 43 years on, that rule has never been broken (g)
> 
> But in fairness, she has never had to call an electrician or plumber or gasman or builder.


Got it. Now maybe if I start doing a really bad job with the lawn mower, I'll be in good shape.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> 50 years I've been too impatient with paint, do you think I have much chance of changing now. i dont (g)
> 
> I also dont have any where to let stuff dry after spraying, I have sandy soil fields all around and I would have to build a positive pressure container to stop the fine blown sand sticking to the paint.
> 
> i know my limitations, I think wipe on is the way for me.


Bob I really do understand about being impatient. I am really bad when it come to driving a car. I think they should make a road just for me to drive on. :laugh2:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

chessnut2 said:


> Got it. Now maybe if I start doing a really bad job with the lawn mower, I'll be in good shape.


no mate, you're too late. Start as you mean to carry on is the best motto.
If you've been seen doing a good job only once, you'll be held to that standard forever more.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Hawkeye,
dont talk to me about impatient on the roads!!!

Before retiring i got in 3/4 of a million miles for my last firm alone (accident fault free is a claim I can make). i have no problems if people stick to the limit (usually) but i now live in a very rural area, where all roads are single lane each way and twisty, and if I get stuck behind some drunk farmer who still thinks he's on his tractor, Grrrrrrr.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of Minwax wipe on poly. Forgiving and very easy to apply. Dries to a very hard and clear finish. Doesn't look plastic at all. Hard to get runs. The end results are really fantastic, especially on hardwoods. Maple, walnut, anigre, jatoba all look really good. I use their matte formulation but don't recall seeing a gloss version. I also love the clean up which amounts to throwing out the rag and taking my gloves off.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Phil, the clean up is also whats attracting me to wipe on. If i do paint anything, I always throw the brush away as I have patience issues with cleaning it out (lol)
I saw a you tube where the guy just used ordinary polyurethane paint, and added about 20% thinners and made his own wipe on. Its definitely appealing to me.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, I'd tried thinning and it does work. I like the minwax stuff because of it's clarity. water based polys seem to have a little bit of a haze to my eyes. I've used General oil based poly and didn't like it quite as much. Slow to dry. The minwax stuff is ready for the second coat in about 4 hours (when it's warm).


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I used a wipe on stain & clear satin top coat on a small cabinet. It was easy to work with & to control the finish . I will definitely use the wipe on again. I tended to go a little light on the to coat but relocating was not a problem


----------

